# Yellow john blood



## txjeep (Jun 30, 2013)

anyone mess with it much or know a direction of where it is active still?


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

My pup has some on his sire's side ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [447153] :: CH EDWARD X CLEMENTINE LITTER


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Had a really good bulldog (RIP) from this breeding. He was strong and determined, I miss the hell out of him My avatar is Tant's Bruiser, the sire.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [142136] :: MADHOUSE'S HORSE


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I had the john henry Mr jocko stuff.. just fell in my lap.. good stuff though.. Yellow John done real well, don't know many who didnt' like the original tant blood and original chavis Jocko redboy crosses. Good dogs...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Have that blood running through all of mine. Through gr ch yellow most of it. I li ke it and thin it to be a important factor in each.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

txjeep said:


> anyone mess with it much or know a direction of where it is active still?


cuz,check your pm


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I sent ya pm as well.


----------

